# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Rust prevention on a brand new galvanised boat trailer

## DaleBlack

A friend is enquiring as to what systems are out there to treat for longevity a new galvanised boat trailer. 
Any ideas or systems?

----------


## Bros

Is the trailer being submerged?

----------


## Bart1080

Ive had my hot dipped gal trailer for 25 years.  No treatment other then the gal hot dipped rust protection for which I asked and paid for  :Smilie:  
Assume the boat trailer is to be used for salt water boat launching?  If not, then wouldn't worry about it.  
If used for salt water, then (no experience in this area) based on what others have said over the years, the main thing to be concerned about is the wheel hubs as the salt can corrode the inside faster than fresh water. 
Also assume if its built from SHS/RHS then it has holes drilled in each end so the gal can coat the inside if it was hot dipped (most good boat trailers Ive seen are hot dipped)??

----------


## John2b

I'd get it galvanised ASAP

----------


## Marc

> A friend is enquiring as to what systems are out there to treat for longevity a new galvanised boat trailer. 
> Any ideas or systems?

  The best thing to do and the cheapest, is to flush the trailer ( and the motor) after each use. 
If you want to go the extra mile, and the trailer is made of RHS, spray a mixture of 50/50 kero and bar & chain oil inside the hollow sections and if you are really enthusiastic, paint the lot with epoxy galvanised steel primer like Luxepoxy 4 or similar ... or at least spray the oil/kero mixture inside and outside, avoiding the brake rotors. 
You will still get rust, particularly on the disk brakes and springs, the rims, the rear lights and cables, the roller's brackets ... the delights of trailering.

----------


## johnc

Don't park them on grass longterm, garage them if possible, basically keep it dry when unused. What Marc said, hose them down after use and flush the motor as part of that process. Tail lights, baking systems and bearings need to be checked regularly.

----------


## Marc

Forgot to suggest the bearing buddies. https://www.onlineautoparts.com.au/p...SABEgIFRfD_BwE

----------


## Bart1080

> Don't park them on grass longterm, garage them if possible, basically keep it dry when unused.

  Ive had my gal trailer outside and parked on the grass for 20 years with no issues.  If the gal treatment has been done right, then stopping rust is what its designed to prevent  :Smilie: 
The only thing that has rust (surface rust) is the jocky wheel and tow ball attachment where the paint has scraped off.

----------


## johnc

> Ive had my gal trailer outside and parked on the grass for 20 years with no issues.  If the gal treatment has been done right, then stopping rust is what its designed to prevent 
> The only thing that has rust (surface rust) is the jocky wheel and tow ball attachment where the paint has scraped off.

  It's fine on mown grass, leave it in long grass and the trapped moisture will do the galv no favours. We bought a 6yo  Dunbier trailer that had spent two years in dodgy brothers boat sales in long grass, it had played havoc with the trailer. The boat also had a bit of sun fading and the covers had just about reached the end of their life.

----------

